# Last Escambia Trip 15 Mar 14



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well, today I fished the All Stars tournament at Escambia and it will be the last time I fish it with my impending trip to Korea. Needless to say, I went out with a bang. Even though bowfins don't count, I caught this monster, biggest of my life. About a hour later, I caught the 4 lber, which is my biggest ever from Escambia. She was moving up to spawn. I didn't win the tournament unlike last time I was here, but I did walk away with the big fish award. Water still at 59 degrees and fishing was tough to say the least.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Good job AUguy. Be careful in Korea


----------



## buckfever (Oct 15, 2012)

Awesome. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard J. (Jun 7, 2010)

Didn't know you had bowfins in Florida. Nice catch. Good luck in Korea and stay safe.


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Congrats!!!! Be safe and God speed.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That is a monster bowfin. Great photos too. Hope your Korea deployment goes well for you. Will be looking for some posts here on PFF from over there when you find a fishing hole.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a HUGE grennel/cotton fish/bowfin!!!! Good job on the bass too!!!! Stay safe in Korea!!!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Nice bass. I fileted a Bowfin that size last year. Not too shabby meat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have caught a few 4-5lb bass by mistake of Escambia while flathead fishing. Thats a damn good bowfin.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks everyone, that bowfin hit a black trick worm. And it hit it like a truck!!!


----------



## Nonboater (Aug 29, 2013)

Nephew just got back. Be sure to take your WOOLIES cuz you'll need um. Be safe.


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*G-d bless!*

G-d bless you, my friend!

P.S. Say "Hello" to Kunsan for me! (LOL!)

SSgt. Joe.K.Sr


----------

